
American Airline's SSL certificate revoked - c1yd3i
https://www.aa.com/
======
GuyPostington
According to the Entrust revocation list for the Entrust L1M CA
[http://www.entrust.net/customer/crl_form.cfm](http://www.entrust.net/customer/crl_form.cfm)

    
    
        Certificate issued by L1M with serial number 1BDA21F20CD791160000000054CDC61A has been revoked.
    
        Revocation Date: Thursday, December 7, 2017 5:00:17 AM +00:00
    
        Revocation Reason: Superseded

